# Ne Endurosau für mich? Und wie bloß?



## Deleted3300 (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Wie soll ich das hier anfangen? Ich glaube ich fange einfach an.

Ich bin 186cm groß und wiege z.Zt so um die 70Kg.

Mein Einsatzbereich ist eigentlich größtenteils Touren, légere rauf und flott runter. All Mountain sozusagen. Dann auch ab und an Bikepark. Nichts sooo wildes, aber ich will einen Bock, der auch mal was abkann.

Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Santa Cruz Chameleon mit Rohloff, das mir langsam zu hart ist:




Shot with DSC-W1 at 2007-07-28

Eigentlich ist es wirklich imho DAS ideale Rad, bis auf dass es ein Hardtail ist.

Die Komponenten würde ich gerne übernehmen, sind alle fast neu. 
Wie schaut´s mit´m Steuersatz aus (Hope Headset). Ich bin ja nicht derart schwer und fahre ja dann nicht die Monster Gabel - denkt ihr das geht klar? Frage mich warum´s grade an ner Sau nicht gehen soll....
Mir gefallen eben die Hope Komponenten total, und wenn´s schonmal da ist und neuwertig...


Dann der Vergleich der Geo-Daten:

Die Sau hat in Größe L (ist das Chameleon auch) ein 5cm längeres Sattelrohr, das Oberrohr ist 2 cm kürzer. Lässt sich ein Rahmen mit nem M-Sattelrohr bauen, ohne dass es viel teuerer wird?

Mein Freund fährt auch ne Sau Enduro mit nem DT Swiss HVR 200, sehr geil muss ich sagen (hat auch die selbe Gabel).

Was soll ich mit der Rohloff machen? Ich würde gerne alles Standard haben, damit der Rahmen, egal was kommt, vielseitig ist. Dann ganz normal per OEM2-Platte und Speedbone, oder? Dh Spanner habe ich schon hier liegen.

Ich würde dann 32/15 fahren an Übersetzung. Wie ist´s bei euch mit Kettenabspringern, habt ihr da große Probleme?

Sattelstütze ist schon da, 27,2er Thomson. Taugt das mit der Reduzierhülse was?

Welches Gewicht werde ich erwarten können?

Welche Farbe würdet ihr nehmen? Schwarz sollte ich nicht, die Sau meines Freundes ist auch schwarz...

Naja sagt mal eure Meinung dazu

Grüße und danke
reno


----------



## Piefke (28. Juli 2007)

Größe L mit gekürztem Sitzrohr sollte passen und kostet keinen Aufpreis.
Farbe: wie wäre es mit orange - also genau der Farbton der Gabel
Bei der Sattelsütze würde ich ohne Reduzierhülse arbeiten, das ist einfach stabiler.
Zur Rohloff kann ich dir nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (28. Juli 2007)

Ja an Orange hatte ich auch gedacht. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob´s dieses komische angebliche Bomber Orange überhaupt als RAL gibt. Das ist so komisch-dreckig-leicht rot...sehr sehr eigen.
Dann wäre da noch das Problem mit dem Gold: Müsste dann ja zwangsläufig alles  blau werden... und das kostet  

Es gab doch mal dieses Panzergrau - das wäre vielleicht auch was... - oder? 


Verdammt ich habe hier eben eine sehr sehr gut erhaltene Thomson Elite in 27,2 von meinem alten CD. Und eine vom Santa in 30,9. 

Freue mich auf weitere Antworten

gruß
reno


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Juli 2007)

wenn du dir den rahmen neu kaufst wärs ja vllt möglich dass dir der rahmen auf 30,9 oder 27,2mm aufgebohrt wird. eventuell ist das möglich


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2007)

Die Ausfallenden der Wildsau sind Rohloffkompatibel, du brauchst nur die OEM1 Platte und sonst nix. Die Farbe ist eigentlich kein Thema, da ist alles machbar, nicht nur RAL. Auf Reduzierhülsen würde ich verzichten, verkauf einfach deine alte Stütze und hol dir ne passende. Sitzrohr aufweiten oder dünner bauen würd ich lassen, da seh ich den Sinn nicht. Kostet sicher auch mehr als die differenz beim Stützentausch. Gewicht? Wieg doch mal deine alten Teile ohne Rahmen und rechne mal mit vier kg für die Sau. Würde vieleicht auch einen Luftdämpfer nehmen, wenns leicht sein soll. Farbwahl ist immer schwierig, und Geschmacksache. Ich hab meine Sau in grün bestellt, braun, hellblau oder was in  die rot-rosa Richtung ist sicher auch Fett.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2007)

Das mit dem Luftdämpfer hab ich übersehen. Die Rohloffübersetzung ist kleiner als zugelassen, da könnte was zu bruch gehen, was nicht schlimm und wohl auch nicht teuer ist, aber weiterfahren unmöglich macht. Ich denke zwar mit 70kg kriegt man die Rohloff so schnell nicht klein, aber gerade falls du Clickpedale fährst würde ich sowas auch nicht ausschließen. 
Kettenabspringen ist ein Katastrophe. Ich würde vorne ISCG-Laschen ordern und ne gescheite Kettenführung verbauen. Hinten brauchst du die DH-Kettenführung und eine selbstgebastelte Scheibe für die Außenseite. Schau mal im Rohloffforum, da findest du sowas. 
Mit diesem Setup hast du dann keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## TheTomminator (28. Juli 2007)

Zum Steuersatz, hab ich auch vergessen. Klar kannst du einen Hope verbauen. Allerdings bist du dann auch für ovale Steuerrohre selber verantwortlich. Ich habe schon viele leute gesehen, die mit so ähnlich kurzen Einpresstiefen an ähnlichen Bikes rumgurken, und da knackt und knarzt es wie Schwein. Die Belastungen wenn man auf einem Tabel landet und das Vorderrad schon drüber ist sind gigantisch. Das liegt nicht an der Sau, das macht kein Steuerrohr auf Dauer mit, zumindest keins aus Alu. Da wird einfach die Steckgrenze des Materials überschritten. Gerade bei der unteren Schale. Tiefe einpresstiefen sind daher technisch notwendig und Sinnvoll, alles andere wird nicht richtig gefahren oder führt zu Problemen. Also tu deiner Sau einen Gefallen und nimm einen langen Steuersatz. Reset, King, Acros usw. bieten da ne menge an.


----------



## Deleted3300 (28. Juli 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Die Ausfallenden der Wildsau sind Rohloffkompatibel, du brauchst nur die OEM1 Platte und sonst nix. Die Farbe ist eigentlich kein Thema, da ist alles machbar, nicht nur RAL. Auf Reduzierhülsen würde ich verzichten, verkauf einfach deine alte Stütze und hol dir ne passende. Sitzrohr aufweiten oder dünner bauen würd ich lassen, da seh ich den Sinn nicht. Kostet sicher auch mehr als die differenz beim Stützentausch. Gewicht? Wieg doch mal deine alten Teile ohne Rahmen und rechne mal mit vier kg für die Sau. Würde vieleicht auch einen Luftdämpfer nehmen, wenns leicht sein soll. Farbwahl ist immer schwierig, und Geschmacksache. Ich hab meine Sau in grün bestellt, braun, hellblau oder was in  die rot-rosa Richtung ist sicher auch Fett.



Das mit der Oem1 Platte gefällt mir sehr sehr gut.
Okay, auch überredet, dann muss eben ne andre Stütze her, was soll´s. 
Cool dass so ziemlich alles machbar ist, macht die Sache aber auch nicht leichter.
Was würdet ihr von ner Farbe halten, die so braun-Metallic ist und gold schimmert? Um´s kurz zu machen: Santa Cruz Rotbeer metallic. Meinungen dazu mit diesen Parts? 



TheTomminator schrieb:


> Das mit dem Luftdämpfer hab ich übersehen. Die Rohloffübersetzung ist kleiner als zugelassen, da könnte was zu bruch gehen, was nicht schlimm und wohl auch nicht teuer ist, aber weiterfahren unmöglich macht. Ich denke zwar mit 70kg kriegt man die Rohloff so schnell nicht klein, aber gerade falls du Clickpedale fährst würde ich sowas auch nicht ausschließen.
> Kettenabspringen ist ein Katastrophe. Ich würde vorne ISCG-Laschen ordern und ne gescheite Kettenführung verbauen. Hinten brauchst du die DH-Kettenführung und eine selbstgebastelte Scheibe für die Außenseite. Schau mal im Rohloffforum, da findest du sowas.
> Mit diesem Setup hast du dann keine Probleme mehr.



Übersetzung ist so nen Thema, ich habe keine Clickies, und trete generell nicht ein wie ne wilde Sau - die Zeiten sind vorbei. Ich will eben recht gediegen auch sehr steile Anstiege hoch - und sooo viel mehr istz´s ja nicht als 34/14, oder?

Die Laschen werde ich mal ordern, okay. Ich hatte mir für die Hone selber mal innen eine hübsche Aluscheibe gemacht, die sollte vorne zumindest das Gröbste verhindern. Wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann ich ja immer noch was andres holen.
Ist´s hinten echt auch soooo schlimm dass die Kette ständig abgeht? Was kostet da so ne Scheibe?




TheTomminator schrieb:


> Zum Steuersatz, hab ich auch vergessen. Klar kannst du einen Hope verbauen. Allerdings bist du dann auch für ovale Steuerrohre selber verantwortlich. Ich habe schon viele leute gesehen, die mit so ähnlich kurzen Einpresstiefen an ähnlichen Bikes rumgurken, und da knackt und knarzt es wie Schwein. Die Belastungen wenn man auf einem Tabel landet und das Vorderrad schon drüber ist sind gigantisch. Das liegt nicht an der Sau, das macht kein Steuerrohr auf Dauer mit, zumindest keins aus Alu. Da wird einfach die Steckgrenze des Materials überschritten. Gerade bei der unteren Schale. Tiefe einpresstiefen sind daher technisch notwendig und Sinnvoll, alles andere wird nicht richtig gefahren oder führt zu Problemen. Also tu deiner Sau einen Gefallen und nimm einen langen Steuersatz. Reset, King, Acros usw. bieten da ne menge an.




Also würde sich der "Aussetzer" der Garantie nur auf ein eventuell ovales Steuerrohr beziehen, oder?
Wenn, dann Steelset. Und das gibbet nur in Stahlfarben. Krank ist das  
Kann jemand sagen wieviel Einpresstiefe mein Hope hat? Habe das nicht mehr so genau im Kopp leider.
Dass da mieße Belastungen auftreten ist mir klar, stellt sich nur die Frage, ob das bei meinem Fahrstil, meiner Gabel und meinem Gewicht relevant ist? Ich habe ja nicht vor, 2 Meter in´s Flat zu landen.
Aber ich verstehe schon, was gemeint ist...

grüße und danke für die vielen Antworten
reno


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Also nochmal zur Rohloff, minimalübersetzung ist 38/16=2,375. Ich denke 34/15 ginge bestimmt noch, wenn man nicht die allerdicksten Beine hat, 32/15 wär ich eher vorsichtig. Zumindest wenn ich ne Woche Urlaub mit dem Bike plane oder so, würde ich das lieber lassen, denn die Nabe im Notfall zu Rohloff zu schicken dauert auch etwa ne Woche. 
Bei mir ist die Kette hinten dauernd abgesprungen. Erst bei ruppigen Abfahrten nach innen, da gibt es für 20-25 Euro die DH-Kettenführung von Rohloff, die funktioniert, ist nur etwas fummelig zu montieren. Dann ist mir die Kette zwar deutlich weniger abgesprungen. Aber fast immer dann, wenn ich mit dem Rad rigendwo hängen geblieben bin, wie zum beispiel beim Anfahrversuch, wenn das Hinterrad hinter einem Baum hängt, oder wenn man ganz langsam in ein Loch rollt was man nicht gesehen hat und das Vorderrad dann stecken bleibt. Das schlimme daran ist, dass es dann auch schonmal den DH-Kettenspanner mit verbiegt. Den kann man zwar auseinander bauen und im Schraubstock richten, aber unterwegs fährt es sich recht bescheiden damit und mit krummen Kettenspanner fliegt die Kette dann dauernd runter. Deshalb rate ich ganz dringend zu solch einer äußeren Führungsscheibe. Was sowas kostet? Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte das Glück bei einem Praktikum mir nach Feierabend eine Drehbank zu schnappen und selber zu basteln. Entweder du hast auch so ein Glück und kannst das auch oder kennst jemanden der das kann, oder du fragst mal bei einer Dreherei nach. Wenn die gut ausgestattet sind und 80er Alustangen haben ist das vieleicht ne Sache von einer Viertelstunde sowas zu bauen. Bei mir gabs nur 150er Rohlinge, 2,5cm breit, das hat gedauert und viele Späne gegeben.
Braun und Gold ist sicher ne coole Farbkombi, die man nicht an jeder Ecke sieht. Ich denke da die Aufpreise für die Wunschfarbe bei Alutech im akzeptablen Rahmen sind, sollte man da ruhig kreativ werden und sich was individuelles zusammenstellen. Aber ich weis auch nur zu gut, wie schwierig das ist sich für ne Farbe zu entscheiden. Zumal man keinen direkten vergleich hat. Ich bin immer noch am bangen, ob das Laubgrün Glitter was ich bestellt habe auch gefällt...sowas sieht man halt nicht vorher irgendwo. 
Und ich gebe dir recht, es ist echt super, dass man bei Alutech jeden Wunsch erfüllt bekommt. Denk an die Rohloff Zugführung, bevor du mit Kabelbinder und Co verlegen musst.


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Ach so, zum Steuersatz. Man muss nicht unbedingt im Flat landen. Auch bei ruppigen Abfahrten treten ganz schöne Kräfte auf, vor allem wenn man vorne hart bremst. Die Mono M4 hab ich auch, wenn man da richtig zugreift, dann bremmst die schon sehr ordentlich. Früher waren die Bremsen nicht so stark, die Gabeln hatten weniger Hebelarm und die Fahrwerke ließen abfahrten die man heute runterknallt gar nicht zu. Ich bin der Meinung, dass so normale Steuersätze am vollgefederten MTB der Enduro Klasse nix zu suchen haben. Das Steelset ist sicher Super. Aber wenn du es farbig haben möchtest, dann ruf mal bei der Firma Reset Racing/Koehn an. Die bauen ebenso hochwertige Steuersätze und da kann man auch jede erdenkliche Extrawurst bekommen. Zum beispiel eloxiert in Wunschfarbe ist da sicher gegen fairen Aufpreis machbar. Ich habe da den WAN.5 bestellt, mit langer Einpresstiefe oben und unten. Das hat keinen Aufpreis gekostet. Bei denen kann man jede Lagerschale mit jeder kombinieren. Ne lange unten und ne mittlere oben, beide aus Alu und eloxiert wären sicher ne leichte Alternative zum Steelset und machen bestimmt keinen ärger. 
Der Garantieverlust bezieht sich nur auf ovale Steuerrohre. 
Wie lang der Hope ist weis ich nicht, ich tippe auf 8mm, max 10. Der hat aber auch das Problem, dass Wasser durch die Dichtungen rein, aber dann nicht mehr raus kann. Und die neueren Modelle sind von der Verarbeitung nicht mehr so dolle wie die ersten, anscheinden. 
Wenn ich mir dein bike so ansehe, dann ist es recht ähnlich zu meiner Wildsau hardride single, die nächste oder übernächste Woche kommt. Auch mit Rohloff und viel Hope und so. Halt ne nummer robuster, aber meine Waage sagt mir auch 92kg, runter, schnell   
Kleiner Tip, falls du nur Rohloff fahren willst und nichts anderes, lass die normalen Schaltzuggegenhalter weg und nimm, falls das geht, eine gerade Kettenstrebe. Dass ist leichter, stabiler, sieht sauberer aus und schafft platz für die Kettenführung.


----------



## Deleted3300 (29. Juli 2007)

Hi Tomminator,

naja was soll ich sagen - ich würde wahrscheinlich schon lieber die ganz normalen Durchfürhungen der Kettenschaltungsvariante nehmen, da bin ich dann immer flexibel, auch wenn die Rohloff mal wegsoll (was ich ja nicht hoffe!).

Okay dann bestelle ich die Rohloff Führung hinten auch gleich.
Frage mich dann aber, wie´s vorne wird: Ich habe ja wie gesagt da so nen Ring - sieht im Endeffekt aus wie nen Kettenblatt, das so groß ist wie der Rockring außen - ich hoffe das reicht?
Ne Idee wie ich an die selbstbastel-Führung komme hast du nicht, oder? 
Ändert sich die Kettenlänge beim 4-Gelenker auch beim Einfedern?

Okay überredet mit dem Steuersatz. Kommt eben nen Steelset rein und Ende, was soll der Geiz, bevor ich da den Rahmen himmel...

Sag mal welchen Dämpfer wirst du nehmen? Dachte an den DHX 5.0Air in 200mm Länge - sollte dann wieviel Federweg sein?
Andererseits - die 50g die der Dämpfer leichter ist als der 5.0Coil kosten 100 mehr, na ich weiß auch nicht...

Grüße und danke!
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Sag mal welchen Dämpfer wirst du nehmen? Dachte an den DHX 5.0Air in 200mm Länge - sollte dann wieviel Federweg sein?
> Andererseits - die 50g die der Dämpfer leichter ist als der 5.0Coil kosten 100 mehr, na ich weiß auch nicht...



Was Dämpfer und Rohloff angeht schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=264244&highlight=Rohloff

Wenn 200er Dämpfer dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle 200/57 nehmen. Weitere Hinweise wie Übersetzungsverhältniss zum Ausrechnen des FW findest Du hier:

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/download/WildsauchartA3.pdf


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Also mit der Zugführung ist halt geschmacksache. Ich weis, dass bei mir nix anderes als ne Rohloff rein kommt, daher lass hab ich den Rahmen nur mir Rohloff Zugführung bestellt. 
Überleg dir mal, ob du nicht evtl. ein 1.5 Steuerrohr nimmst, wenn du sowiso einen neuen Steuersatz kaufst. Da bist du dann frei in der Gabelwahl, kannst also 1 1/8 und 1.5 fahren.
Zum Dämpfer sag ich mal folgendes:
Ich hab den DHX Coil in 200/57 fur die Wildsau Hardride bestellt. Den werde ich erstmal fahren, auf lange Sicht aber noch einen Marzocchi Roco TST R in 190/50 besorgen. Den Roco nehm ich dann für Touren, den DHX für DH/FR. Somit kann ich schnell zwischen zwei Federhärten und uber 3cm Federweg variiern. Und wenn mal einer kaputt ist, hab ich ersatz. 
Den DHX Air kenne ich recht gut. Den hab ich ein Jahr lang in einem Rahmen mit 172mm Federweg aus 57mm Hub gefahren, mit Rohloff. Im Sommer war des ganz Ordentlich, Dämpfung war stark genug. Sobald es kalt wurde hat der aber Ärger gemacht. Da ist dann immer Öl in die Hauptkammer gelaufen und während einer Tour ist der dann fast immer unfahrbar weich geworden was mich tierisch genervt hat. Zudem musste ich 21bar reinpumpen, sehr Grenzwertig. Ich denke aber bei deinem Gewicht in der Endurosau würde es gehen. Die 2007er DHX Air sind meiner Erfahrung nach noch schlechter als die 2006er, da die auch das Dichtungsproblem bei Kälte haben und zusätzlich der Abstreifring micht hält und abrutscht. Ich kann aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nur abraten von dem DHX Air. Wenn dein Kumpel mit dem HRV glücklich ist, warum nicht den? Ach so, die Coil Dämpfer werden ohne Feder gewogen. Ein DHX mit Feder wiegt ca900-950g, Titanfedern können da ca 150-250g sparen, sind aber teuer.


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Den Führungsring hinten wurde ich in einer Dreherei in Auftrag geben. Oder mail mal den Trauntaler aus dem Forum an. Der kann dir evtl. einen bauen. 
Noch ein Tip, ruf mal bei Alutech an. Die kommen irgendwann nächste Woche aus ihrem Urlaub zurück. Der Jürgen Schlender hat sich ordentlich Zeit genommen mich zu beraten und scheint ein sehr netter und angenehmer Zeitgenosse zu sein. Bei Dämpferfragen und dergleichen wird der dir sicher weiterhelfen können. Nicht zuletzt werden die Modelle ja jedes Jahr etwas überarbeitet, so das die Federwegsangaben und so weiter evtl nicht mehr stimmern. Wenn du jetzt was bestellst bekommst du das 2008er Modell, zumindest die Wildsau Hardride ist da etwas anders als die 2007er. Also versuch einfach mal da anzurufen. Aber halte sie bloß nicht davon ab meine Sau zusammenzubauen


----------



## rsu (29. Juli 2007)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Wenn du jetzt was bestellst bekommst du das 2008er Modell, zumindest die Wildsau Hardride ist da etwas anders als die 2007er.



Der Lenkwinkel ist wohl steiler geworden bei der Hardride/Enduro? Einfach Jürgen fragen. Er war auch bei meinen Fragen immer sehr "leidensfähig"  Im Ernst, toller Service, vor und NACH dem Kauf


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2007)

Also was bei der Enduro anders ist weis ich nicht. Die Hardride hat eine andere Wippe, stabiler, und das Gusset im Lenkkopfdreieck ist wohl kleiner und stabiler. Der Lenkwinkel ist wohl so geblieben, aber ohnehin ja Einstellungssache. Bin ja mal sehr gespannt auf miene SAu, da ist so einiges nicht original dran


----------



## rsu (30. Juli 2007)

Klar ist der Lenkwinkel Einstellungssache, aber der Rahmen selbst kommt ja schon mit einem bestimmten Winkel und der ist fix  Klar, Jürgen passt Dir den auf Wunsch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (30. Juli 2007)

Wie schon im andren Thread geschrieben denke ich mittlerweile auch über nen Roco TST R mit TI-Feder nach.

Sagt mal welche Einbaulänge und Hub brauche ich?

grüße
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (1. August 2007)

Mist hier.
Ich komme mit der Farbe nicht weiter. Rotbeer ist nie und nimmer eine Ral-Farbe. Da wäre mir auch nen UPS-Braun recht in Metallic.

Habt ihr ne Idee wie ich an meine ideale Farbe komme? Wo könnte ich mal in die Farbtabelle reinschauen? 

Danke euch und gruß,
reno


----------



## TheTomminator (1. August 2007)

Vieleicht in ner Lackiererrei, im Farbenfachhandel oder im Baumarkt. Aber es gibt ja noch mehr Möglichkeiten als nur die Ralfarben. Anregungen schaffen da sicher diverse Autotuning Magazine oder die Custom Motorradszene. Und spätestens jetzt bist du völlig überfordert 
Hätte ich mehr Zeit zum planen gehabt, hätte ich mir da auch was ausgesucht.
Ach ja. Sehr sehr geile Farben hat Lamborghini an seinen Autos.


----------



## konameester (1. August 2007)

Hey Tomminator, wat is eigentlich mit Deiner SAU  
Hast Du schon  in den Augen?
Mach den Jungs mal Druck, dass wir die Sau am 2.9. im Harz riiiiiichtig wild machen können 

Happy freireit vom konameester


----------



## TheTomminator (1. August 2007)

Die Sau sollte momentan beim Lackierer sein. Ich hoffe auch, dass das rechtzeitig was wird. Zwei bis drei Wochen sind vorrausgesagt. Mal sehen...


----------



## rsu (1. August 2007)

Bin damals auch mehrmals im Farbenfachhandel bei mir ums Eck aufgeschlagen um mir die RAL Karten durchzusehen. Ned so einfach bei der Auswahl


----------



## Augus1328 (2. August 2007)

Schaut eher nach Grundierung aus 

Ciao
Oli


----------



## rsu (2. August 2007)

Augus1328 schrieb:


> Schaut eher nach Grundierung aus
> 
> Ciao
> Oli



Was willstn Du hier? Gibts noch kein LP Forum   Wollt halt ne Tarnfarbe da wir doch ständig auf der Flucht vor Jägern und Wanderern sind


----------



## Augus1328 (3. August 2007)

hab mich verirrt  Is aber trotzdem nett bei Euch  

apropos Jäger:
Ein Jäger kommt nach Hause und erwischt seine Frau mit seinem besten Freund im Bett. Er holt sein Gewehr und erschießt ihn. Darauf seine Frau: Wenn du so weitermachst, hast du bald keine Freunde mehr!"

In diesem Sinne nice weekend.
Oli


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2007)

ich schreibs gleich mal hier rein und mach net erst einen neuen Thread auf:
spiele auch mit dem gedanken eine enduro sau mit 1.5 zu organisieren.
von daher meine frage welche Gabel passt rein? Welche Einbaulänge harmoniert am Besten mit dem Rahmen? Ich plane den Einbau einer 170mm Gabel, also runde 555mm. Kann ich mit dem Rad auch mal in den Bikepark gehen ohne das die Sau Zicken macht oder sollte ich zur Hardride greifen? Wiege 90kg plus Gepäck, aber auf kompakten 1,73m.
 (hauptächlich werden Touren gefahren) 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2007)

Bei deinem Gewicht und geplanten Bikeparkausflügen würde ich ne Hardride FR mit 66 nehmen, damit kann man auch Touren fahren. Ich mach´s ja auch.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2007)

wenn bikepark dann maximal 1-2 mal im jahr (wenig zeit - wenig kohle).
hauptaugenmerk liegt bei harten touren mit abfahrtsbetonung und insgesamt mittelgebirge neue wege in die botanik finden. (Erzgebirge, Harz)

Sicher das ich da ne Hardride auffahren muss? 

Wenn ich an die Hardride denke hab ich immer so ein Helius ST vorm geistigen Auge, und das ist definitiv über für meinen Bedarf 

gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (31. Dezember 2007)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> wenn bikepark dann maximal 1-2 mal im jahr (wenig zeit - wenig kohle).
> hauptaugenmerk liegt bei harten touren mit abfahrtsbetonung und insgesamt mittelgebirge neue wege in die botanik finden. (Erzgebirge, Harz)



Fast genau der gleiche Einsatzbereich wie bei mir, nur das mein "Hausgebirge" etwas niedriger ist. Der HR-Rahmen ist auch nur 500 g schwerer als beim Enduro, dafür einiges robuster. Ich stand damals auch vor dieser wahl und habe mich (auch auf Grund meiner Masse von über 90 kg) für den HR-Rahmen entschieden und das nie bereut.  Ich bin das erste Jahr sogar mit einer 150 mm Z1 gefahren, dann 2 Jahre 66 RC2X 170 mm und seit 3 Monaten 66 RC2 ETA mit 180 mm. Die 66 mit ETA ist für mich ideal.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (31. Dezember 2007)

was wiegt der hardride rahmen ohne dämpfer?

Gruß,
Stefan

EDIT: grad gelesen - 3650g. stimmt das so oder wiegen eure Säue mehr?


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (1. Januar 2008)

Moin,
die 3,6 kg sind wahrscheinlich schon etwas optimistisch (Rahmengrösse S und anodisiert)
Meines Baujahr 2004 in -M- wiegt mit Stahlfederdämpfer knappe 4,9kg.
Aber nichtsdestotrotz würde ich auch das Hardride empfehlen, da weiß man was man hat!
Ich habe meine Sau jetzt auf ""Enduro"" umgebaut  und bin zufriedener denn je.

Noch ein Tip zum Schluss: Je nach Gabeleinbaulänge eventuell den Lenkwinkel anpassen lassen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (1. Januar 2008)

also müsst ich wohl für Rahmengröße M und Anodisiert an die 3,8kg einplanen (max) - noch dämpfer drauf bin ich bei 4,8 kg - also fast fünf.

ganz schön holz.


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Januar 2008)

Ich kann dir auch nur zur Hardride raten. Habe damals wie du gedacht und meinte das Enduro würde reichen,bin das Enduro gut ein Jahr gefahren aber mein Fahrstil hat sich durch das Rad radikal geändert, da es einfach spaß mit dem Rahmen macht und ich vertrauen in den Rahmen hatte. Aber es bleibt ein Enduro und bei härterem Einsatz kommst du an dem Hardride nicht vorbei, also habe ich mit Jürgen gesprochen und habe das Hardride genommen und es auf keinen Fall bereut. Und was du mit dem Helius ST geschrieben hast, da kann ich dir nur sagen, das in unserer Truppe alle diese Gedanken hatten und heute fahren alle entweder ein Hardride oder ein ST und alle wollen nichts anderes mehr.Das mit dem Gewicht ist auch halb so schlimm,denn der Fahrspaß macht alles wieder wett und meins wiegt 19,5 Kg aber beim fahren merkst du es nicht.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## mani.r (1. Januar 2008)

Mein Hardride-Rahmen hat 5800gr mit Stahlfederdämpfer x4, Steuersatz und Lack. Davor hatte ich auch schon einen Hardride-Rahmen mit annähernd dem gleichen Gewicht. Zum Touren fahren fand ich es nicht so optimal. Hab mir dafür ein SX Trail geholt, da es 3kg leichter ist trotz Rohloff und von der Geometrie mir besser passt. Ist aber eigenes empfinden. Das Hardride fahre ich nur noch im Bikepark. Da mekrt man das Gewicht echt nicht...


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Vielleicht hilft das hier auch noch weiter:

Ich bin 20 Jahre lang nur Hardtails gefahren. Mein letztes wog um die 13kg [Gewicht egal, hauptsache stabil].
Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen, ein Fully zu kaufen, mit dem man *überall* hin- und runterfahren kann.

Also hab ich mich für eine Wildsau Hardride entschieden.

Fertig aufgebaut wiegt mein Schweinchen 18,5kg.
Ich hätte bei gewichtsoptimiertem Aufbau 2kg sparen können, aber ich habe mehr Wert auf Funktion und vor allem Haltbarkeit gelegt.

Natürlich habe ich die 6kg Gewichtsunterschied zu meinem alten Bike, in den ersten zwei Wochen, deutlich gemerkt.
Trotzdem bin ich *jeden* Berg hochgefahren, den ich vorher auch hochgekommen bin.

Ist also wirklich vollkommen Touren tauglich. Natürlich kann man aufgrund des Gewichtes nicht mit einem CC-Biker mithalten. Die 9kg, die mein Bike mehr wiegt, als das Hardtail von meinem Kumpel, merke man an jedem Berg einfach in der Form, dass er früher oben ist, als ich.

Übrigens verzeiht einem die Sau auch sehr grobe Fahrfehler, ohne auch nur daran zu denken, mit einem Alukörnchen zu zucken.

Alles in allem, ein super, sorglos, allround Bike, die Hardride.

Wenn Du nicht weisst, ob die Enduro für Dich geeignet ist, ruf einfach beim Jürgen an und lass Dich beraten. Vielleicht baut er Dir auch einen Mix aus Hardride und Enduro. Bei Alutech ist alles möglich.

EDIT: Hab meine Sau gerade eben nochmal gewocgen. Sie wiegt nur 18,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (2. Januar 2008)

So, dann melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort! (als Ex-Enduro Fahrer  )

Ich hatte die Enduro auch in dem Einsatzgebiet wie du es machen willst! hauptsächlich Freeride Touren und ab und an mal Bikepark!
ne 170mm Gabel würde ich in die Enduro nicht einbauen, der Lenkwinkel wird verdammt flach und die Tretlagerhöhe (für meinen geschmack) viel zu hoch!
Bei mir war das mitunter ein Grund warum ich die sau verkauft habe!
Ich hatte jedoch ein 2004er Modell und weiß nicht wie sich die Geo inzwischen geändert hat 
Ich hatte ne Z1 mit 150mm drin und das war das maximum was ich fahren wollte! Ich hatte mal ne 66 versucht aber das war unmöglich zu fahren!
Achja mein Bike wog mit robuster Ausstattung auch um die 19kg in Größe M in der damals verstärkten version!
Wenn man wirklich die 170mm Federweg braucht, dann würde ich auch zur Hardride raten (wenn es ne Sau werden soll  )

Viel Spaß


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2008)

die Sau ist eine Option,
und der aktuelle Geo Chart der Enduro sau gibt nicht so viel her,
aber die möglichkeit anschläge für doppelbrückengabeln (sind ja im normalfall sehr langhubig) und 1.5 Steuerrohr (standart der sich ausschließlich mit langen gabeln durchgesetzt hat) sagen doch eigentlich das ne lange forke pflicht ist, genau wie 180mm Federweg.

Ich werd dem Jürgen mal ne Mail schreiben 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Januar 2008)

mail geschrieben und auch sofort antwort bekommen! 



			
				 Ich schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich stehe gerade an der Kaufentscheidung für ein neues Velo für 08 und hab mich ein wenig in das Enduro Schweinchen verguckt.
> 
> ...





			
				Jürgen "die Kuh" Schlender schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> ja die sau macht das schon mit. du bist so an der oberen gewichtsgrenze und
> wenn du es damit nicht nur krachen lässt im bike park ist es für die
> endurosau auch überhaupt kein problem, nur DH-rennen darfst du mit nicht
> ...


----------



## cruelbikebench (2. Januar 2008)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> mail geschrieben und auch sofort antwort bekommen!



Klar, der Jürgen bietet halt echt 'nen geilen Service. Auch nach dem Kauf!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Januar 2008)

cruelbikebench schrieb:


> Klar, der Jürgen bietet halt echt 'nen geilen Service. Auch nach dem Kauf!



soweit sind wir ja noch nicht - aber nach weiterem Email Austausch mit dem Meister persönlich kann ich wohl sagen 

============> bald mehr auf diesem Kanal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (13. Januar 2008)

So - letzte Frage:
1,73m klein, 80cm Schrittlänge. Weile Größe? S oder M?
(ich tendiere zu M)

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 183 und hatte ne M! Mir hat´s gepasst! Wobei ich die Rahmen tendenziell kleiner fahre!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2008)

ui - interessant.
ich bin ja eher klein und schrittlänge 80-81cm. 
mal gucken was der rest der leute sagt.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2008)

Wenn du eher kleine Rahmen magst, dann S.
Zum Touren würde ich aber M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr nehmen.


----------



## mani.r (15. Januar 2008)

Ich bin 181 mit Schrittlänge 85. Hab Rahmengr. M
Würde Dir auch ein M mit gekürztem Sitzrohr empfehlen.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (15. Januar 2008)

die option des gekürzten sitzrohres hab ich mit jürgen schon debattiert.
geht ohne probleme und war, falls ich einen M Rahmen nehme, auch so angedacht.

wie lang ist das oberrohr in M (waagerecht gemessen, also nicht am oberrohr entlang?)

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (22. Januar 2008)

bestellt - 3 bis 4 Wochen hat der Meister am Telefon gemeint.


----------

